# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Suedia, aty ku femrat jetojnë parajsën

## Xhuxhumaku

Sipas një raporti të fundit, mbështetja që u është dhënë grave e ka shndërruar në një komb të pasur

*Suedia, aty ku femrat jetojnë parajsën*

Kanë të gjitha shanset dhe politikat sociale në favor

Imazhi i saj rrezatues është kudo: në reklamat e mëdha në lagjen më të madhe të Stokholmit, në stacionet e autobusëve apo në ndërtesat shumëkatëshe. Eba von Sydow, 25 vjeçe, është femra më e njohur në Suedi. Ajo është imazhi i fushatës kundër duhanit dhe kryeredaktorja e revistës më të madhe në vend për femrat, "Vecko Revyn". "Çdo vajzë në Suedi kërkon të jetë si Eba. Ajo i ka të gjitha, sukses, pushtet, zgjuarsi dhe bukuri", thotë një vajzë 28-vjeçare në Stokholm. Me pak fjalë, Eba është shembulli i përkryer i asaj që kërkimet e fundit kanë treguar: Suedia është vendi ku gratë "lulëzojnë". Në vitin 2005, një raport nga Forumi Ekonomik Botëror tregoi se vendi skandinav është më i përparuari në botë për gratë, me një barazi të madhe me meshkujt, pushtet dhe politika sociale mbi shëndetin. Në një qendër relaksi, për 25-vjetorin e saj, teksa pi shampanjë, Eba shpjegon se kultura e përgjithshme pro fermave që ekziston në vend e ka ndihmuar të realizojë ëndrrat e saj. "Bëj një jetë fantastike dhe kam një punë që e dua. Gratë këtu gjykohen në bazë të talentit dhe jo të gjinisë. Nëse je i zoti në atë që bën, shumë shpejt këtu mund të arrish në majë", thotë ajo. Suedia, me një popullsi prej 9 milionë banorësh, ka një histori të gjatë për politikat miqësore ndaj meshkujve. Qeveria u ka dhënë femrave të drejta të barabarta që nga viti 1845. Në vitin 1901, ishte i pari vend në botë që futi programin për lejen e lindjes. Në 1958-ën, kisha luteriane suedeze ndryshoi doktrinën e saj për ti lejuar femrat të bëheshin priftëresha. Sot, femrat politikane zënë gjysmën e Parlamentit në vend. Qëllimi për barazinë mes meshkujve dhe femrave nis shumë herët: "Trajnimet antiseksiste" fillojnë që në kopësht, ku meshkujt inkurajohen të luajnë me kukulla, ndërsa femrat me makina. Në shkolla, lëndët për gatim, rrobaqepësi, punim metalesh dhe zdrukthuari janë të detyrueshme për të dyja sekset. Të gjitha vitet e edukimit, përfshi edhe kolegjin, janë falas dhe vajzat prej kohësh dalin më mirë se djemtë. Në vitin 2005, femrat përbënin më shumë se 60 për qind të studentëve në Suedi. Ndoshta ky fleksibilitet rolesh në jetën e përditshme e kishte bërë një faqe interneti vendase të shkruante: "Në vendin tonë, gratë drejtojnë autobusin ndërsa burrat kujdesen për fëmijët". Për Eban, liria nga rolet tradicionale do të thotë se asaj nuk i është dashur kurrë të zgjedhë mes punës dhe një jete të lumtur në shtëpi. "Shumë pak meshkuj preferojnë që gratë e tyre të qëndrojnë në shtëpi", thotë ajo. "I dashuri im e ka pranuar faktin që puna ime përfshin mbledhje të vazhdueshme dhe udhëtime dhe është i lumtur për faktin se mua më pëlqen. Eba jeton me të dashurin, i cili, edhe pse punon nga ora 9:00 me 17:00 në një kompani lëkure, bën edhe punët e shtëpisë. Sipas një studimi, meshkujt suedezë bëjnë më shumë punë shtëpie se ata në të gjitha vendet e botës, me një mesatare prej 24 orësh në javë. Ndërsa i dashuri i saj pastron shtëpinë, ajo përpiqet të shndërrohet në një model për 250 mijë lexueset e revistës së saj. Eba përpiqet të bëjë bashkë këshillat mbi stilin e bukurinë dhe refuzon të botojë artikuj për dietat apo modën që ndoshta mund të dëmtojnë shëndetin e grave. "Përpiqem të përçoj mesazhin se bukuria qëndron te respekti ndaj vetes, jo tek idealet e pamundura", shprehet Eba. Megjithatë, ajo mendon se femrat suedeze nuk duhet të heqin dorë nga feminiliteti i tyre. "Kam provuar se mund të jesh e zgjuar dhe njëkohësisht të kesh shumë feminilitet. Marr me qindra letra në ditë nga vajza që thonë se shërbej si një model frymëzimi për to". Në fakt, shumë femra në vend e kanë të lehtë të ndërthurin feminilitetin dhe idealet femërore. ***** Gablad, 49 vjeçe, është shefja e policisë së Stokholmit, me detyrën që të luftojë krimin në kryeqytet dhe ka në dispozicion rreth 4600 oficerë. "Mënyra ime ndryshon nga ajo e meshkujve. Në shumë raste, përdor psikologjinë dhe negociatat, por nuk kam frikë të përdor edhe forcën fizike", thotë policja e gjatë bionde. Shefja Gablad ndodhet në këtë pozicion falë një fakti të thjeshtë, rezultateve të mira. Nën drejtimin e saj, kriminaliteti ka rënë me 9 për qind. Pasi mori detyrën në vitin 2003, ajo mori famë pasi kapi disa nga kriminelët më të rrezikshëm. "Femrat mund të jenë police të shkëlqyera, sepse janë më pak egoiste dhe më kundërshtuese se meshkujt", rrëfen ajo. Afërsisht, një në tre oficerë policie në Stokholm është grua, madje në disa akademi policie, femrat janë më shumë në numër se meshkujt. Por a është Suedia parajsa e vërtetë për femrat? Për shkak të të ardhurave të larta nga taksat, gratë fitojnë rreth 22 mijë dollarë në vit, nga 29 mijë që fiton një amerikane, ndërsa çmimet janë rreth katër herë më të larta në vendin nordik. Një buzëkuq kushton rreth 15 dollarë, ndërsa një palë xhinse të thjeshta, jo firmato, rreth 130 dollarë. Për të rinjtë që kërkojnë të argëtohen, një mbrëmje jashtë nuk kushton më pak se 150 dollarë. Në vend, meshkujt rrallë lejohen të paguajnë kur janë në një restorant, ndërsa sipas studimeve të shumta, zakonisht janë fermat ato që marrin iniciativën të parat. Aty një grua mund të dalë njëkohësisht me tre apo katër meshkuj, pa u shqetësuar për paragjykimet shoqërore. Edhe kur vjen puna te liria seksuale, është e vështirë të imagjinosh një shtet me rregulla strikte. Për shembull, filmi "Sex and the city", aty transmetohet në televizor zakonisht në orën gjashtë pasdite, ndërsa femrat nuk gjykohen ose pyeten kurrë për lidhjet apo partnerët e tyre të mëparshëm. Edhe fjetja vetëm për një natë me dikë aplikohet në vend, pa asnjë lloj paragjykimi. Edhe pse pjesa më e madhe e grave suedeze janë të punësuara, vendi renditet në krye të klasifikimit për sa i përket numrit të lindjeve në Evropë, kjo falë ligjeve për lejen e lindjes. Çiftet suedeze, si burrat ashtu dhe gratë, marrin 13 muaj leje lindjeje të paguar dhe tre muaj të tjerë me një tarifë fikse. Nga këto, 60 ditë duhet të merren nga nëna dhe 60 nga babai, ndërsa pjesa tjetër ndahet sipas zgjedhjes së tyre. Ndarja e barabartë e përgjegjësive është e detyruar me ligj. Barazia mes femrave dhe meshkujve shtrihet në shumë zona të tjera në Suedi. Sportet për femra jepen po aq sa ato të meshkujve në televizion. Po ashtu, në qendrat tregtare, tualetet janë të njëjta si për femrat dhe meshkujt. Në vitin 2004, gjiganti suedez i prodhimit të makinave, "Volvo", krijoi makinën e parë krejtësisht për femra, ku sediljet ishin me formën trupore të grave dhe mundësinë për ti dhënë makinës me taka të larta. Pavarësisht kësaj, ka edhe gjëra për të cilat vendi është bërë pre e kritikave. Një shenjë e pabarazisë është rroga, ku femrat marrin rreth 83 për qind të asaj të meshkujve. Suedia është kritikuar nga "Amnesty International" se nuk ka bërë aq sa duhet për të shmangur dhunën dhe diskriminim ndaj minoriteteve etnike. Por a është ajo parajsa e femrave? Verdikti varet nga këndvështrimi: gratë japoneze jetojnë më gjatë, ato amerikane fitojnë më shumë, greket preken më pak nga kanceri i gjirit. Megjithatë suedezet duken të lumtura në pjesën e tyre: "Kam shkuar në shumë vende të botës, por jeta në Suedi është e veçantë për femrat. Nuk ka asnjë vend tjetër ku do të doja të jetoja", përfundon Eba.

shqip.

----------


## mia@

Edhe mua do me pelqente shume te jetoja ne Suedi.

----------


## Diesel Industry

E di ti Dea qe Stockholmi eshte qyteti me nr me te larte te vetvrasjeve ne Europe?
E cuditshme, por e vertete.....

----------


## mia@

> e di ti Dea qe Stockholmi eshte qyteti me nr me te larte te vetvrasjeve ne Europe 
> E cuditshme, por e vertete.....


Mos more se me demoralizove?
Po pse keshtu,kur mbahen per popull me mireqenie te larte?! Qenkan popull me ndjeshmeri te larte.Nderrova mendjen nuk po iki,se mos behem dhe une si ata. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## brooklyn2007

Nuk ka si vendet Nordike. Ka lufte, s'ka lufte ne gjithe boten, aty perhere njesoj eshte. Vende qe i ka bekuar Perendia, jo si ne Ballkan qe gjen njerez me brire.

----------


## INFINITY©

Ne universitetin qe shkova kishte nje numer te madh studentesh qe vinin nga Suedia cdo vit dhe arrita te krijoj shoqeri me disa prej tyre. Dicka qe me beri vertet pershtypje ishte se femrat suedeze, sado qe e ngrinin ne qiell vendin nga vinin, prape benin c'eshte e mundur qe te qendronin ne USA dhe te jetonin dhe punonin ketu. Pak kontradiktore desha te thosha...

----------


## elsaa

> E di ti Dea qe Stockholmi eshte qyteti me nr me te larte te vetvrasjeve ne Europe?
> E cuditshme, por e vertete.....


Diesel do te kundershtoja ne kete pike . Ne fakt nuk eshte Stockholmi por *Kiruna*qyteti qe ka me shume vetvrasje ne evrope. 
Kiruna eshte qyteti verior i Suedise aty ku nata zgjat pothuajse  gjashte muaj dhe temperaturat jane gjithmone te ftohta .

----------


## Syte_e_Tigrit

> Ne universitetin qe shkova kishte nje numer te madh studentesh qe vinin nga Suedia cdo vit dhe arrita te krijoj shoqeri me disa prej tyre. Dicka qe me beri vertet pershtypje ishte se femrat suedeze, sado qe e ngrinin ne qiell vendin nga vinin, prape benin c'eshte e mundur qe te qendronin ne USA dhe te jetonin dhe punonin ketu. Pak kontradiktore desha te thosha...


Infinity.............Nje dicka me shume per kulture personale,Sweden apo Suedia,eshte nje nder shtetet me te pakte ose le te themi i vetmi me Norvegjine,ku pervec shume vendeve te botes ne Usa ata hyjne me nje leje= vize direkt 1 vjecare dhe me te drejte pune,ose me sakte,nqs nje Gjerman apo Italian do te shkonin ne Usa nuk u jepet leja per pune nqs nuk e lejojne autoritet.
Suedia me nje popullsi prej 8'800'000 banoresh,nga keta 800'000 jane emigrante te shnderuar ne qytetare Suedeze,dhe me nje siperfaqe prej gati sa Iraku 4'400'000 Km2,ku rreth 40 % e vendit banohet,pasi zoteron shume vende te para ne bote si ne,prodhim druri,plumb,vegla te precizionit te larte...ect.....ne Upssala(qytet)eshte Universiteti me i famshem ose quhet dhe Zemra e Skandinavise,me nje Parlament 50 % Burra dhe 50 % Gra,pa folur me gjate per sitemin ekonomik,social ect,po te them qe shume veprime te CE,ne shume fusha po adoptojne shume gjera nga sistemi Skandinav.
Nje nga Statistikst e vitit 2002-2003 kane qene....1 Norvegjia,2-Sweden..........vendi 16-18 Usa,duke njohur pak a shume mentalitetin Skandinav,mund ose e kane enderr Usa-n sepse per mua besojne akoma Endrren Americane.

----------


## INFINITY©

> Infinity.............Nje dicka me shume per kulture personale,Sweden apo Suedia,eshte nje nder shtetet me te pakte ose le te themi i vetmi me Norvegjine,ku pervec shume vendeve te botes ne Usa ata hyjne me nje leje= vize direkt 1 vjecare dhe me te drejte pune,ose me sakte,nqs nje Gjerman apo Italian do te shkonin ne Usa nuk u jepet leja per pune nqs nuk e lejojne autoritet.
> Suedia me nje popullsi prej 8'800'000 banoresh,nga keta 800'000 jane emigrante te shnderuar ne qytetare Suedeze,dhe me nje siperfaqe prej gati sa Iraku 4'400'000 Km2,ku rreth 40 % e vendit banohet,pasi zoteron shume vende te para ne bote si ne,prodhim druri,plumb,vegla te precizionit te larte...ect.....ne Upssala(qytet)eshte Universiteti me i famshem ose quhet dhe Zemra e Skandinavise,me nje Parlament 50 % Burra dhe 50 % Gra,pa folur me gjate per sitemin ekonomik,social ect,po te them qe shume veprime te CE,ne shume fusha po adoptojne shume gjera nga sistemi Skandinav.
> Nje nga Statistikst e vitit 2002-2003 kane qene....1 Norvegjia,2-Sweden..........vendi 16-18 Usa,duke njohur pak a shume mentalitetin Skandinav,mund ose e kane enderr Usa-n sepse per mua besojne akoma Endrren Americane.


Se pari, une nuk po them qe Suedia eshte vend i keq, perkundrazi eshte nje nder vendet qe une dua te shkoj dhe te vizitoj. Persa i perket grave, perseri e di qe eshte nje nder te paktat vende per mos te thene i vetmi ku nje femer nqs eshte shtatezane mund te leri punen dhe kompania i jep full salary gjate kohes qe ajo rri ne shtepi. Po ashtu mbasi ben femijen, ajo mund te rrije ne shtepi nje vit dhe perseri merr full salary...etj..etj...(keto jane sa me kane thene shoqet e mia suedeze). Komenti im nuk ishte me ironi qe pse perpiqen qe ato te rrine ketu kur eshte aq mire atje, perkundrazi eshte nje pyetje qe une jua kam bere dhe atyre dhe pergjigjia qe me kane dhene eshte se sidomos per rinine, oportunitetet qe te jep USA nuk t'i jep asnje vend tjeter. Persa i perket punen se vizes dhe te drejtes se punes direkt, me vjen keq te te them po nuk mendoj se je i sakte. Nqs nje student vjen nga Suedia per te studiuar ne USA i nenshtrohet te njejtave ligje si studentet nga te gjitha vendet e botes. Ketu vetem India se c'ka ca benefits te tjera qe s'me kane interesuar shume por e di qe ata kane benefits qe te tjeret nga shtete te tjera nuk i kane.

----------


## Vinjol

nejse  kane disa  liri  qe ne shqiperi  nuk i kane fenrat  aq  shume 

pyetja ime  eshte ?  

vendi ku meshkujt   kane me shume liri   ? 

eshte  valle shqiperia  :buzeqeshje:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## IL__SANTO

Brari gjithe ky postimi jot cfare nenkupton se nuk e mora vesh?

----------


## iliria e para

Nuk i lexova te gjitha postimet per Suedine, se disa ishin veçse me te degjuara, pra pa asnje fare lidhje.
Une ketu kam lindur dhe besoj se di me shume se ju per kete shtet. Mendoj qe eshte vendi me demokratik ne bote. Korrupcion pothuej se nuk ka. Grate jane 100% te barabarta me meshkujt. Per kuriozitet, ne vendin ku punoj une kemi 87% femra...  :shkelje syri: 
Ja dhe disa gjera qe karakterizojne Suedine...Spitalet jane pa lek. Shkollat pa lek, ketu hyn edhe universiteti...nuk do ti numeroj te gjithat se ndoshta do te emndoni se genjej.. Edhe te papunent i kan te ardhurat e siguruara... dmth eshte nje norme( standard) nen te cilen asnje njeri nuk guxon te bjene. 
Brari! Per ty nje fjali extra. Haklajve e di qe u kan dhene strehim ketu, por ajo qe ti nuk e ceke eshte se regjimi i Sali Berishes ka vrare 14 anatre te familjes se tyre.

Te gjithe jeni te mireseardhur te na vizitoni,bile se per expert te lamive te ndrysheme e kan lehtesuar shume marrjen qendrimit ne Suedi. Miresevini!

----------


## Diesel Industry

> Nuk i lexova te gjitha postimet per Suedine, se disa ishin veçse me te degjuara, pra pa asnje fare lidhje.
> Une ketu kam lindur dhe besoj se di me shume se ju per kete shtet. Mendoj qe eshte vendi me demokratik ne bote. Korrupcion pothuej se nuk ka. Grate jane 100% te barabarta me meshkujt. Per kuriozitet, ne vendin ku punoj une kemi 87% femra... 
> Ja dhe disa gjera qe karakterizojne Suedine...Spitalet jane pa lek. Shkollat pa lek, ketu hyn edhe universiteti...nuk do ti numeroj te gjithat se ndoshta do te emndoni se genjej.. Edhe te papunent i kan te ardhurat e siguruara... dmth eshte nje norme( standard) nen te cilen asnje njeri nuk guxon te bjene. 
> Brari! Per ty nje fjali extra. Haklajve e di qe u kan dhene strehim ketu, por ajo qe ti nuk e ceke eshte se regjimi i Sali Berishes ka vrare 14 anatre te familjes se tyre.
> 
> Te gjithe jeni te mireseardhur te na vizitoni,bile se per expert te lamive te ndrysheme e kan lehtesuar shume marrjen qendrimit ne Suedi. Miresevini!


Bravo! Une e vetmja gje...do i trembesha klimes, ndryshe do jetoja me gjithe qejf atje siper. Si thua..arrin nje pike dhe mesohesh, apo te merzit debora qe nuk shkrin pjesen me te madhe te vitit?

----------


## iliria e para

Brari, mos e shendrro temen ne fushate zgjedhore te Sales. Nuk eshte nevoja qe ne çdo teme te falsesh per keto gjera dhe me ate ton. Ne dash me fto ne ndonje teme tjeter dhe te tregoj se çka di une per Salen, Fatosin dhe kriminelet tjetre qe e mbajne Shqiperine peng 19 vjet me radhe.

Tashti per Suedine.
Klima eshte mjaft e ashper, por per ata qe lindin ketu, ose per ata qe jetojne ketu disa vjet, kjo nuk te trembe. Trupi ambijentohet dhe as qe mendone ne klime..Ditet tashti se shpejti zgjaten aq sa terrin pothuaj se nuk e shohim deri ne vjeshte (sidomos ne veri), por dimri eshte i gjate dhe ditet jane te shkutera dimrit(sidomos andej nga veriu te ai qyteti me emrin Kiruna qe e permendi dikush me lart). 
Perndrushe Suedine e vizitojne shume turist te huaj. Suedia ka shume sportiste dhe kengetar me fame botrore. Ka shume liqej dhe lumej, poashtu edhe  bredeti eshte i gjate. 
Kemi  edhe industri te zhvilluar(tekniken, elektrotekniken), besoj qe opinioni shqiptar ka degjuar per Volvo, SAAB, Ericsson,.....

----------


## goldian

iliria e para sa zili te kam me kete 87% qe the
lum di ti
dhe une e kam enderr suedine

----------


## mia@

Me kujtohet kur erdhen njehere ca Suedese ne Shqiperi te shkolla jone .Ato ishin vesh me te shkurtra ne mes te dimrit,kurse ne mbeshtjelle deri ne gryke.U dukej ngrohte atyre.

----------


## TikTak

e kom pa me syt e mi suedin. osht i mrekulli. e len usa nbisht. po un kom qen ne ver po dimri thon osht i ashper

----------


## iliria e para

> Ke lindur atje , po shqip kush te mesoi te shkruash ty ? Sa mire qe e shkruan 
> 
> p.s. Sa nice qenka Suedia, duhet me leviz atje se sben.


Dialektin e veriut  ma mesuan prinderit e mi, por kur shiqoja TV shqip nuk e kuptoja sa duhet gjuhen standarde, dhe thash qe o e mesoj o ska... Dhe keshtu fillova , te lexoj te mesoj dhe Shqiperine ta vizitoj. Edhe diçka. Ketu e ka per detyre komuna te mundesoj mesimin ne gjuhen e nenes nese ka 5 nxenes te interesuar, pra komuna ne kete u paguan rrogen mesuesve. Pos ketyre po behen shtat vjet qe studijoj me forumin  :shkelje syri: 

Ku ishte temma per femren, ketu ne 10 me te pasurit suedez, ka edhe disa femra.
Ne Suedi ka mjaft femra te pasura.

----------


## Syte_e_Tigrit

Ok Infinity,nuk mendoj se te thashe se nje student ka te drejte te punoje ne Usa,por qytetaret Nordike sidomos Suedezet dhe Norvegjezet kane nje te drejte qe:Ne vizen e HYRJES ata kane dhe te drejte te punojne nese duan,qe shume pak shtete e kane.!!

Persa i perket studenteve me duket se u sqaruam paksa"american dreams",por nje rast psh,nje miku im punon ne Emigracion dhe njeher erdhi nje Americane per te kerkuar Azil Ne sweden,arsyeja ishte me thene kot fare,dhe sigurisht qe autoritetet e kthyen mbas disa ditesh serish ne usa,pra raste te tille ka plot,por Sistemi qe ata kane ngritur eshte nje sistem qe ata e kane ngritur shume mire dhe shume bukur kihe parasysh mire....VETEM PER VETEN E TYRE.

----------


## Kryeplaku

Prandaj dalin si te babzitura keto Suedezet andej nga Turqia e Greqia se burrat ne Suedi i mesonkan te lozin me kuklla  :rrotullo syte:

----------

